# Programme on tonight - IVF etc..



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I just thought some of you may like to know there is a programme on BBC 1 at 9pm tonight all about IVF/fertility probs etc with Prof Robert Winston. Looks v interesting. It's on for the next 6 weeks.

Jo x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Jo! Really appreciate the information!

I have been looking out for information programmes - count my lucky stars you have been able to help!

Will set up SKY PLUS to series link just incase the clomid   kicks in and I forget!!!!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Tina,

I'm doing v well thanks. I am just over 14 weeks, i cant believe it all really!!
Prof Winston was talking this morning to ladies with various probs - what an amazing guy he is!! I'll be tuning in, as its right after Holby    Take care and good luck with the Clomid.       J x

LOL! Kissy Bear. Good idea.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jo (glad to see you are doing well  )

i'm gonna sky+ it and might watch it, gonna see how my mood is as got PMT!!!

Did anyone by chance see This Morning with Robert W on this morning?  i forgot to sky+ it

xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah i saw this morning

He talked about ivf stats etc, i think endo was mentioned once cos a lady on there had it and couldnt have children etc.. he is great.  J x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi everyone

I've just been on this website, its got some quite good info on it. I thought the programme was good, I'd be chuffed to bits if robert was my specialist, he's knows so much  
Really felt the 2 couples and what they were going through  I thought the sex selection couple were rich and spoilt. They are obviosly used to getting what they want, I think she only wants this as she can't have it! 

Olive 22 X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73242.0

~Dizzi~


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Well I watched the program, I really felt for the 2 couples with medical issues.
However, the couple with 4 beautiful boys        were disgusting!
I cannot belive that clinics allow that to happen, they were very quick to dismiss embryos as a life until she knew that one was a girl and this is the one she had transferred, they don't know how lucky they are!         

Looking forward to the next programs
strawbs xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Tina, sorry you didn't manage to record it, yes it's on for the next 5 weeks on Tues at 9pm. Different angles of IVF each week.

I agree the couple wanting sex selection were awful!!     They should be thankful they have 4 great boys. I wasn't ever sure about selection etc before, but i really did feel for the other couples who wanted to have another child that didnt have the genetic disease their other child had.  It was well done and v interesting. That guy Robert winston is amazing!!!  

Jo x

PS. i was just thinking if they ever brought it in this country that you could choose the sex al ot of foreign people would choose to do it who want boys only    My friend said up country (im in devon) where she used to live they didnt offer to tell pg ladies the sex at 20 weeks cos if its a girl they abort them!!!    Awful!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I Sky +'d it and will watch it later with DH....it seems to have provoked quite a few responses on Girl & Boy Chat. I think that sex selection is morally wrong....I don't care if its here or abroad. I can understand these procedures being used to check for genetic problems, but not because you already have 4 healthy happy boys and fancy having a girl! WRONG WRONG WRONG!!

Sorry...I'll step off my soapbox now!!  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i sky+ it too as wanted to watch with dh.  i think its on for about 6 weeks?


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

I forgot it was on until I was flicking near the end. I just saw the couple who had the little girl with a genetic disorder and she had a bfn. I was really upset for her and dh came in from kitchen to see me in floods of tears. I will definitely tape it or watch it next week.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I totally agree with you about the woman who had 4 boys, but wanted a girl. I thought exactly what you thought Strawbs - very hypocritical that she thought the embryos outside the womb were not a life, yet the one she had transferred she saw as a loss when it didn't implant. Awful!!! Using life as a fashion commodity - reminded me of Victoria Beckham.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
Just a reminder that this is on again tonight, i've set my sky+ to series link xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. My consultant Charles Kingsland is meant to be on it tonight, so that should be interesting. I've been told to have the tissues ready. I hope it's not sad, I hate it when it is. I know they have to show balance, but I wish they'd only show the ones that have a happy ending - there's enough sadness going on in the world without watching it on telly!   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I havent even plucked up the courage to watch last week's yet. i'll probably end up with the whole series sat on sky+ waiting for me to pluck up the courage!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm looking forward to tonights, should be fascinating. I hope its not sad either, i cry so easy at the mo!    

Rosie - i'll look out for your cons.
Jo x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I did enjoy last weeks show and didn't really cry (only had the tears in the eyes at a coupe of points in the show). It was nice that it did work for some, shame for the one's it didn't work for, but also there were a couple who went down the sex selection route, and I was glad it didn't work for them (sounds harsh I know), but they didn't seem grateful for what they had. It was very interesting to watch too, and gives you so much faith in what medical science can achieve these days - it's quite amazing. I'm sure you'll enjoy it more than be upset when you do watch it Flowerpot.

Rosie. x

Jo, let me know what you think of him. Girls at my hospital have mixed feelings about him.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I was saying this before to Jane who is about to have her IUI, its amazing the things that they can do.  And its good to learn about the process because at the moment IVF is next for me but I know absolute nothing about it.

Jo - glad to see you are doing so well, 15 weeks already!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Rosy - why is he dishy?! ha ha!!

flower - thanks, i cant beleive its 15 weeks either!! going fast, scary!!  Its a v interesting programme. xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

It is amazing to learn about the things they can do - kind of mind boggling really. And it gives you hope that somewhere down the line they'll be able to do something for us. So I'm glad this programme is on, and hopefully it may help people who don't understand the emotions involved in infertility to get an insight in to what an emotional journey it can be for those involved.

No I wouldn't say he was dishy..............!!!! He's quite funny and makes you feel at ease, and I find him very positive which is good as you need to feel positive and I often don't. I think people have had a problem with him because when they go in he hasn't had chance to read through their file, but I think that's down to the fact he sees around 50 people in 1 morning on the NHS, so he really doesn't have time to. Unfortunately I think that's just the way it is - you get a totally different experience going NHS as a opposed to private. Others like him and think he's got a great attitude. I've only actually seen him twice so have been ok with him so far. Jo, you may disagree and think he is dishy!   I think it'd be very disturbing if I found my gynaecologist sexy!!!  

Rosie. x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I never watched it but sky+ it.  Was it any good? xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I watched it but missed the first 15 mins....what was the deal with couple having twins, why did they have to wait 2 years after they ahd their embryo's frozen? Had she been ill as well? I cried my eyes out   for most of it! Got my HFEA guide out, bad idea, got my CARE guide out, even worse idea! I haven't watched last weeks yet, might do later. 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

this is why i cant watch it.  i've got my CARE info pack at the side of the settee still in the envelope, havent even plucked up the courage to open it yet


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Kerry - yeah the couple who waited 2 years to defrost them she had had cancer. It was heartbreaking but amazing. It is such a lot of diff stages and hurdles to get thru, but for some worth it eventually!

I wasnt sure about the lady who froze her eggs cos she was having cancer treatment. She risked it spreading by delaying it and also if she has IVF after it could trigger the cancer, which maybe is a bit selfish when you already have one daughter as she could loose her mum?! but i understood y she did it too. Difficult that one.  

The 3rd girl whose BF had left her but had frozen embroyos with her I could see her side but agreed with the courts.

These programmes are fascinating.  Joxx

Rosie - i thought your cons was a nice chap (no, not dishy) and v positive as you say but also realistic, which is what you want!!  

I think my gynae is kinda cute in an odd way


----------

